# نانو شيلد و خصم 50% على حماية الطلاء بمادة النانو سيراميك بتقنية النانو



## نانو شيلد (30 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


الان خصم 50٪ لفتره محدودة 
على حماية الطلاء بمادة النانو سيراميك بتقنية النانو








مع الضمان 5 سنوات على الطلاء الخارجي
تشييك و اعادة المادة بعد سنة بخصم 50 % 

ينتهي العرض بنهاية يوم الخميس 08/07/1435 الموافق 07/05/2014





فيديو نانو شيلد و حمايه الطلاء الخارجي بماده نانو سيراميك و بودره الالماس 



فيديو تجارب عمليه لحمايه نانوشيلد بتقنية النانو الامركية 



فيديو نانو شيلد و حماية الطلاء الخارجي بتقنية النانو 


الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول




جوال مدير المعرض / 
0540505033 


خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل









الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 


جوال مدير المعرض / 


0546411164 




خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل










​


----------

